# VW Beetle 2004 -Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Drivers Side (G283)



## jitter71 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can anyone help me...the dreaded airbag warning light remains on after clearing fault code returns after a few minutes..im hoping its a loose connection but can some one please tell me where the G283 sensor is located on the vw beetle 54 Reg... and where the wiring loom runs from and to??


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

No help on the location, but if I remember correctly there was a recall for one of the crash sensors. Contact your dealer and see if your car is included. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

located in front section of unibody. you have to take front end off. There was a recall for them year or 2 ago. you would have to run the vin thru elsa to find out if its open for your car. not a job for a weekend warrior.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KEEPitSIMPLE said:


> ......There was a recall for them year or 2 ago. you would have to run the vin thru elsa to find out if its open for your car. ....


If the car is included and you are the owner of record, you would have been notified of a recall.


----------

